# Help with Check Engine Code 17560 P1152 032 - '01 Jetta - MAF sensor?



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

My mom's 2001 Jetta wagon 2.0L 5spd has had a check engine light lit for a bit. I've scanned and found code 17560. Reading some of the posts here and the info at the ross-tech wiki site, I am leaning towards replacing the Mass Air Flow meter. I had cleared the code twice before, and it returns after a few days of driving.
For those unfamiliar, 17560 is a Long Term Fuel Trim error, and seems to be related to out-of-spec compensation of the fuel mixture over a period of time. This can be seen by reading Measurement Block 032 for the engine ECU. When I read it this morning (after the light came on), the first value was -1.3% and the second value was +18.3% .
I have been watching these values since I cleared the code on Sunday. Through the week, the 2nd value climbed above 6%, then 11%, then to 18%. But, it didn't seem to be a particular value threshhold that triggered the CEL, but a combination of the value and that the limit had been exceeded for a certain length of time.
Since Sunday, I had been doing a mix of rural traffic driving and highway driving (almost 3hrs on the highway last night). The CEL did not light until I started the car this morning, which makes me think it the value/time is checked at startup, and then if the threshhold has been passed the CEL will light up.
Just looking for BTDT advice before dropping $130 on a MAF sensor.


----------



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

OK, then. I'll look to replace the MAF sensor and will go from there.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (khnitz)*

My advice, make darn sure you get a Genuine BOSCH MAF, and not some no name Chinese MAF.


----------



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Eric D)*

Yes, only a Bosch part will do.


----------



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (khnitz)*

The Bosch part was received from FCPgroton and installed on Wednesday evening. I cleared the DTCs and have been driving it since. So far, so good...no CEL.
I tried to pass Emissions testing on Thursday evening, but there was not enough data in all the locations to allow me to pass the test. I'll probably drive it through the weekend and then try again next week.
After 2 days and ~80 miles of driving, measurement block 32 on the ECU is reading 0% and 2.3% . I'll keep watching that over the weekend. When I removed the old MAF, the values were about -1.7% and 17.9%. Weird thing, when I drove the car to work Wed. morning (still with the old MAF), the CEL was on, when I drove home in the evening, however, it was off.


----------



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (khnitz)*

A couple of days later and another 150miles or so, the block 032 measurements were -0.1% and 2.3% this morning. I'll likely go for emissions testing again later this week at lunch.


----------



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (khnitz)*

I took the car in this morning for a re-test and it passed the emissions system check! So, this problem is solved.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (khnitz)*

I'm glad you replied with a positive result. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Many folks start a topic, get forum suggestions, and we never hear back from them. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Its just a lack of netiquette.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------

